# Trading



## Monicarose (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I have a question I can’t seem to find the answer to online. I’m a day trader (I trade myself with my own money) can I apply for a d7 visa and use this as my income ? I trade fx, binary options, crypto, and stocks.

thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------

